# DIY or cheap truck bed bike mount?



## willengland (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I was reading around and I didn't quite find this answer anywhere but maybe I missed it. But anyways, I was wondering if there was a do it yourself guide or just a cheap way to make a bike mount in the back of my truck bed. I just got a Specialized Hardrock Sport 29 so I'm sort of new but I don't want her getting scratched or scratching my truck. I've seen some advertised for ridiculous prices. Just wondering if there was an easier way that anyone knew of. Thanks guys.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

cut a 2X6 to fit your truck bed and mount 2 or 3 fork mounts on it


----------



## willengland (May 12, 2010)

I guess that would work, but i mean won't it be difficult to get a 2x6 to fit perfectly in my bed without sliding around?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

depends on the truck ... some have spaces indented in the bed just for this reason


----------



## willengland (May 12, 2010)

just checked - my truck has a couple of loops (i guess for bungies and what not). I could probably rig up a 2x6 to attach to those and mount the bike hitch on there. I'll give it a try tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

here is an example
http://www.tundratalk.net/forums/tundra-general-discussion/67997-cheap-bike-rack-bed-50-a.html


----------



## RTownsend (Aug 30, 2008)

I still haul mine with cam straps just like you would haul a motorcycle. I have two short straps that have loops on both ends so I dont have to put the metal hook on the grips. I just tighten the straps to compress the fork a little and put a bungee cord on back to hold the rear wheel down. I like this method because I don't have to remove the front wheel.

I plan to make a board like Zoke mentions for those times when I'm not going alone.


----------



## willengland (May 12, 2010)

Zoke2 said:


> here is an example
> http://www.tundratalk.net/forums/tundra-general-discussion/67997-cheap-bike-rack-bed-50-a.html


This looks pretty good! I'll try that except hopefully i can mount the 2x6 somehow.


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

RTownsend said:


> I still haul mine with cam straps just like you would haul a motorcycle. I have two short straps that have loops on both ends so I dont have to put the metal hook on the grips. I just tighten the straps to compress the fork a little and put a bungee cord on back to hold the rear wheel down. I like this method because I don't have to remove the front wheel.
> 
> I plan to make a board like Zoke mentions for those times when I'm not going alone.


Ditto. When I had a Tundra, this is what I would do. It is super cheap and easy and worked with up to 5 bikes, 3 forward, 2 backward. Holds very secure and is safer than a fork-mount if you're doing a little off-roading or high-speed washboard to the trailhead.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I did something similar to the 2X6 but used a sheet of 3/4" plywood. I put 2 refrigerator wheels under the cab end. The fork mounts went at the tailgate end. It doesn't slide around because the tailgate end is sitting on the bed, but you can lift it with one hand and pull the plywood with the bikes out the back of the truck. 

Why? A canopy on the truck. Lock the bikes onto the rack outside the truck and then slide them in.


----------



## unsuspended (Dec 17, 2005)

I use the 2 X 6 method with 3 Hollywood fork mounts. The board came 10' long and my bed is obviously not that wide, so I cut it down to the bed's width and used the extra pieces in the midde of the board which raises the middle fork mount 4 inches higher than the outer mounts so you have less chance of handle bars getting tangled. 

Also take the time and recess the bolts into the wood so they don't scratch up your truck bed. Then get some deck waterproofer and brush on a few coats so your board doesn't warp and crack.


----------



## willengland (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. What I ended up doing was buying a fork mount at my bike shop and then some self-drilling screws for a buck. I drilled the fork mount into my bed with a thin piece of treated wood in between to give it some compression. Works like a charm!


----------

